# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual koi import jumbo...

## djwingisore

Permisi Om om, bro bro...newbie mau buka lapak...

*1.kohaku sakai go odakan, 68cm, juara 3x,serti*

[/URL]

*2.bloodline rose symbol, Size 65cm, serti* 
[/URL]

*3.shiro omosako, 64cm*
[/URL]

*4.tancho sanke F1, 54cm, gendong telur*
[/URL]

Kondisi ikan sehat walafiat, posisi ikan di bandung....

minat ???

call/sms
08562727271
pin
23BB7A56

monggo agan2...

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

> pm kohaku dong Oom.. thx..


PM sent om...

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dabud80

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendra

PM pls om...

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrytia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## windra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

> minta pm ya.....


PM sent om... :Becky:  :Yo:

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danny KS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Saya masih ingat kohaku odakan kie..
Pm om..yang odakan..

----------


## Wijono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Salam kenal Pak Lurah.... saya Hendrick, anggota baru dari Semarang....
mohon advice, kesan dan pesan serta petunjuk-nya setelah Bpk. melihat KOI-nya alive ya.
Soalnya saya juga berminat sekali, tetapi terbentur oleh jarak ... jadi tidak bisa melihat kesana  :: 
Terima kasih dulu sebelumnya ...

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

lho.... ikan sudah laku ya??? :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

> Om ceem itu kohaku odakan sama rose symbol bukan ikan om ceem kan.... d


Selamat malam, Pak Soni...

Saya sendiri juga benar2 bingung, pemilik KOI ini sebetulnya siapa ya?
Tapi yang pasti saya memang berminat dengan Kohaku Odakan-nya.

Soalnya saya sementara ini memang sedang mengumpulkan KOI jumbo (diatas 60cm) 
yang memiliki bersertifikat dengan bloodline yang jelas & bagus
Oya, Pak Soni, saya dapat Kohaku Taniguchi certificate 3 Step ukuran 64cm
Apakah Pak Soni berkenan memberi masukan? 

Terima kasih sekali

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bruly

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

kang soni.......google translate gak bisa tuh terjemahin bahasa sunda.....kalau bahasa jawanya "pabeulit" apa kang   :Tongue:

----------


## ya2r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

